# DECA Bridge HR24-200



## titter (Sep 25, 2010)

I just had my service installed a few days ago, and I was surprised to see the On Demand didn't work. I hopped on Google, and now I am here. So I want to clarify a few things.

(Since I can't post links, I found a sticky that shows how to run the DIY Inline Bridge, and I also found another link via Google saying that it will block the MRV frequencies to the IRD in that room, and MRV will not function to and from the IRD.)

I live in a condo and the way my wiring is setup is kind of unique. My dish is mounted on the patio since I cannot have it outside that area. Coax is then connected from the dish to a 1 in 4 out splitter. There is a PI connected to the first output, and then connected to the H24-100 in my master bedroom. 

The second output I told them to use the coax that was wired in the walls of the master bedroom that runs across the condo and ends up near my office/bedroom. This is where my main input comes inside from outside the building. I have a straight inline coax connector that brings the coax from the second output to my living room. It then ends at the HR24-200. This allowed me to not have to run anymore coax, and not lose the connection in my bedroom ... a win win!

Now I still have Comcast for Internet, and I do the same thing as above, use the incoming input from outside the building that is connected to Comcast, with an inline coax connector that runs to my modem in my office. I don't need TV in my office, so this works out well for me.

Now for the internet part! I have a WDS network setup in my condo with a total of 5 access points. One of these sits in my living room to bring internet to my Xbox 360. What I would like to do it connect my HR24-200 to this same router, and also use the Broadband DECA in this location inline to the HR24-200, also connecting the ethernet from he DECA to the router. I see 25-30mbps at this router to the WAN, so streaming should not be a problem. I stream Netflix from my Xbox, and use it with Media Center as well. The LAN connection reports at around 260mbps.

If this doesn't work ... will the splitter method work as well and/or better? Run a 1 -> 2 splitter, one output to my HR24-200 with a band filter, and one to my DECA with a PI and the ethernet to the router?

What would you suggest? I also want to do the install myself ... what do I need to tell DTV to do? Can I buy the DECA's from them, or buy them myself?

Forgot to add that I have the whole home service currently working.

Sorry for the long first post ... but I am not near my tools to draw a diagram so I wanted to explain my setup! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry, but I can't follow your setup, "but" think you said you don't have anymore free ports on your splitter for the BB DECA, so adding another 2-way splitter is the way to go. This would feed both the receiver and the BB DECA. Not sure why/where you're wanting to use the bandstop filter, since by its nature it will block the DECA signal.
You can get a DECA + PI from solidsignal.


----------



## titter (Sep 25, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Sorry, but I can't follow your setup, "but" think you said you don't have anymore free ports on your splitter for the BB DECA, so adding another 2-way splitter is the way to go. This would feed both the receiver and the BB DECA. Not sure why/where you're wanting to use the bandstop filter, since by its nature it will block the DECA signal.
> You can get a DECA + PI from solidsignal.


I have free ports on the splitter, but it's in my master bedroom. I _could_ put a router in there and add to my WDS network ... however I would like to keep it all in my living room if possible.

I didn't want to add another splitter to the setup ... so I was hoping to just run it all inline to the HR24.

I will draw a diagram to make it make sense in the morning. Need to reinstall Visio.


----------



## titter (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is the diagram. So I wanted to run a DECA inline with the Coax to the HR24 so I don't have to buy a splitter/PI ... would that work? or just use a splitter/PI, and call it a day?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I don' t think the HR24-200 will power an external DECA, so you would still need a PI. By going from the DECA to your access point and back to your HR24 as you propose, MRV performance could be degraded. A 2-way splitter is cheap so I recommend you go that route (be sure to use a "green label" splitter).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## titter (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, will order the stuff and get it done that way.


----------

